# got another tegu ! :)



## Venom6547 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yesterday I finished my 8x4x4 cage and put my current black and white in and i traded a vision cage for another argentine black and white, he is pretty beat up his face has alot of scars on his face but i still love him  he's about 3 feet long and he reminds me of melted oreo cookie ice cream with his color. 

Thing is, I just found out mine is a male as well but about 2 feet. They leave each other alone and dont seem to fight over dominance I haven't seen any climbing over each other or anything Mine was never aggressive and this one was bullied so he doesn't do anything will that be alright? I just hope no stress is caused and I made sure that before i both put them in the same cage i rearranged everything so it was new to both of them. 

Heres some pictures of both of my tegus and their new cage, i need to run out and get dirt or mulch tomorrow to make the depth but other than that its done












Heres one of both of my tegus the small one is my original one named mike and the bigger one is my new one scar





Scar again





mike snuggled in a towel and scars tail when he was under my blankets





and scar





I hope you enjoy and sorry for bad quality they were from my phone.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 8, 2012)

awwww theyre both awesome looking i dont think i could handle 2 lol


----------



## got10 (Mar 8, 2012)

You need 8 more to be like me . lol


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 8, 2012)

Lookin good, only thing I would strongly recommend would be putting atleast one or two layers of primer on that wood for the cage, at such high humidity that wood will start to warp really fast...I used particle board too for my 8x4x4 and I promise if you dont use primer it will warp quickly if you are keeping it at the proper humidity levels


----------



## Venom6547 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks! & thanks for the heads up, the wood already started to warp in my woodshop class at school being against the heater so ill be sure to silicone and primer it


----------



## james.w (Mar 8, 2012)

I was going to say the same thing about sealing the wood. It will rot really quickly. 

The biggest negative about putting them together besides fighting, is health. You have no idea what health problems if any, your new addition may have.


----------



## Venom6547 (Mar 8, 2012)

The guy i got him from is a ball python breeder and had him checked out by a vet before since he had it with his tegu. I'm going to seal it in the morning and im going to use house exterior paint the latex kind unless someone has a better choice


----------



## james.w (Mar 8, 2012)

Drylok.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice find dude, so what you gonna name him, Scar Face? " I pity the cockroaches! " * nom nom nom * hahah.. They seems to be pals... and I yeah i'd prime that particleboard asap, I left a sheet of mine outside recently for one day and it warped on me so bad I had to table saw it into short lengths and use it as scrap :/


----------



## Venom6547 (Mar 8, 2012)

lol, I named him scar after the brother from lion king but i didnt think of that! good one


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 8, 2012)

_Congrats on the new addition but I can't say it enough Quarantine, quarantine, quarantine. You don't know what it maybe carrying or may have been exposed to with the previous owner. 

If they did actually take it to the vet (not just saying so) what for?

By not quarantining new pets you're asking for something to happen. It's better to do what you can before hand than nothing at all and regret it later.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10322#axzz1oanM1u82

Also are you prepared and capable of housing them separately if for what ever reason they don't get along at some point._


----------

